# Rebonding a broken bond, 2 males..



## BenandJerry<3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, im new to all this , but i really need help with my rabbits.
so i got my rabbits in june for my birthday (ben and Jerry) and they had to be bought together as two males because somebody else had them before us, bonded them both and had to bring them back because the daughter was allergic to them . 
So yeh, two males.... i know that isnt a very good match apparently.:/
so they were the best of friends, until we got them neuted just at the end of august i think. After that, the vet said they would fight for about a day and it shouldnt get bad. but that night they were really badly fighting and we had to seperate them in the cage.
so ever since , they have been seperated... for like ages!
its really sad. ive tried EVERYTHING to try to bond them bak together from just putting them next to eachother, putting them on the trampoline, and even putting banana on their heads 
they do lick eachother sometimes and they see eachother throught mesh 24-7 but they really bite as well. It has been 8 weeks for all the hormones to go out as the vet said exactly tomorrow, and my mum has said that we are going to have to give one back and get a girl for ben, the less doniment one, but i really dont want to give any of them away!
PLEASE HELP ME ,pleease  
thanks.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you tried contacting a local rescue as they might be able to bond them for you for a small donation. At least thet way you will know for definate whether they will or won't go back together. Even in the unlikely event that they won't bond, a rescue might be able to recommend a suitable girl bun to try instead. 
It sounds like you are doing all the right things but there's no substitute for experience when it comes to bonding. I learn't that the hard way and have successfully used a fab local rescue to bond our bunnies since.
Good luck!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

u need to put them both somewhere completely new that isnt too big and start from scratch, read as many articles etc as you can. some people think the bath is an ideal size to begin bonding rabbits, but u would need to keep them there for a good week so maybe its not ideal. if hey fight a "no" or clap from you or a squirt of water is usually enough to get them to stop fighting.
also I have read that some people put vapour rub on there guinea pigs bums to help try to bond them so they all smell funny. I really dont know if this works or if its safe.


----------

